# Treats



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I cook up pork tenderloin for my toy. You can shred it so they get just a tiny morsel so even if I need to pay a lot for something hard like staying still he wont get filled up on junk food. It is very flavorful so he is very happy to get this.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

That sounds lovely for the dog, but I'm not sure I could handle it! I've been a vegetarian my whole life and I can't handle the smell of cooking meat. I don't mind buying something for him, but I don't think I can prepare it - nor would I even know how to! 

Are there any good products for dog treats sold commercially?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to say I've not had much success with finding commercial treats that my dogs really like, but that are also good for them. If you can face cooked meat, ready cooked chicken breast (no added salt or preservatives) makes good treats. Cheese in tiny pieces is good, too, and mine love cooked french beans! Or try home-made tuna cake - one can of tuna in oil, one egg, and enough wholemeal flour and/or oatmeal to make it into a cake mixture consistency. Spread out on non-stick tray, and bake in a medium oven until browned and cooked through. You can then either cut it up and freeze it, or cut it into strips and put it back into a low oven to dry out like biscotti.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I don't mind having some cooked meat around, I just don't want to be the one to cook it! Where in the store do I find ready cooked chicken and how do I store it? Frozen? Or can I just get some sliced chicken from the deli?


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

The cooked chicken I have is in the meat section near the hotdogs and sausages or in the frozen foods section. Unfortunately almost all I have found is seasoned, I do not know how good that is for a dog (personally I think it is delicious). The meats in the deli section of the stores tend to have quite a few seasonings and preservatives. I would read the ingredients before purchasing either option.

Do you have a friend who is not a vegetarian that might be willing to cook up some chicken or other meat for you? You could easily store it in the freezer and take it out as you need it.

Paula


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention, The ready cooked chicken (non frozen) I keep in my fridge, usually my family uses it up in a few days (I think the package is 300 grams, so about 2/3 of a lb), If I think we will not use it all up, I will place it is a ziplock freezer bag and throw it in the freezer.

Paula


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

This is really helpful, thank you!

If I store some in the freezer, how do I thaw it for use? Can I just move it to the fridge and then wait a couple days for it to thaw?

I typically shop at Whole Foods so I'll ask them at the deli if they have anything. They're probably more likely to have something preservative free at least - I guess seasoning might still be an issue so I will make sure to check on that too.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

If you cut up the meat into small pieces, you should be able to take out what you need and it should thaw quickly. It would not take several days in the fridge. If you toss the meat you need into another ziplock bag, you can place that in a bowl of cool water and it should be thawed in less than an hour. If you put the bag into your pocket (to feed the dog from) it will thaw even quicker. It is not a good idea to refreeze the meat, so only take out what you think you will use. The meat will keep for several days in the fridge after it is thawed (3 to 5 days..)

Paula


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do very much as Paula suggests - chop the meat up and spread it out to freeze, then put it all into a bag or box in the freezer. That way you can take out small quantities. It defrosts very quickly, and mine have never been known to refuse to eat it while still frozen - chicken ice lollies for dogs!


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

The only meat they had at Whole Foods that wasn't seasoned was some sliced turkey with no salt added. She actually said it had a very small amount of salt, but I don't know where that comes from if none has been added. My husband tried it since he used to eat meat and he said he couldn't taste any salt. So I gave Guinness a couple small pieces today and will see how he does.

Because I'm still a bit concerned about the salt, I've been thinking more and more about trying to cook some myself. I cannot deal with the smell of pork or beef cooking, but chicken is so mild of a smell that it doesn't bother me. If I wanted to try cooking some chicken myself to have as treats for the dog, how should I go about it? Should I get some breast? Can I just wrap it in tin foil or something and bake it? How long and what temp? Do I cut it into pieces first and then bake, or bake the meat and then cut it? How can I be sure it's cooked thoroughly?

I appreciate any advice you can give! It's probably not every day that a lifelong vegetarian has to figure out how to cook some meat for her dog. It's amazing what we are willing to do for our beloved pets! :biggrin1:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The salt is probably naturally occurring - nothing to worry about. 

If you still want to cook at home, I would put the whole, skinless chicken breasts in a bowl with half an inch or so of water, cover them with suitable wrap, and give them a few minutes on high in the microwave. Then leave them in the bowl to cool. That way you minimise handling the meat, and the smell of cooking, which should make it easier for you as a vegetarian. If you don't have a microwave, wrapping the whaol breasts in foil and baking them would also work. It is cooked through when the juices run clear (not pink or red) when you poke a fork or skewer into it. It is much easier to cut up when cooked and chilled. If you buy good quality, free range chicken you should be reasonably certain the chicken had a bearable life, too.

Or try her with cheese instead?!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The salt was probably naturally occurring - nothing to worry about.

If you decide to cook yourself, I would get skinless, free range chicken breasts, and put them in a bowl with half an inch or so of water, cover it with a suitable wrap, and give them a few minutes on high in the microwave (exact time will vary according to the quantity, and the microwave). Then leave them to cool in the covered bowl. If you don't have a microwave, then wrapping them in foil and baking would also work. Both methods minimise the handing of raw meat and the cooking smells, which should make it easier for a vegetarian. They are cooked when the juices run clear (not pink or red) when you push a fork or skewer into them. If you buy good quality, free range chicken you can be reasonably assured the chicken had a bearable life.

Or try her with cheese?!


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

Great! That sounds easy enough. I don't really mind meat - I just don't want to eat it myself! And the smell of chicken probably won't bother me so I think this sounds like a great thing to try and then I know what he's getting. I think that peace of mind is worth having to deal with a little bit of chicken!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooops - I thought one had vanished into the ether!


----------

